# Adventures in Hedgehog Ownership!



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

So a month ago I decided to build my boys a brand-new 4 story C&C cage, complete with 6-8" walls on the inside to prevent escaping. Rum and Gin are on the bigger side (especially Gin) so I didn't really worry too much about the fact that the second box of cubes I bought from Target had a few panels with 2" squares.

Anyhoo, today I go to pull my boys out for some forced cuddling while I prep for my classes next week (I'm a teacher) and I realize Sir Whiskey who lives on the 3rd floor is missing!

I, of course completely freak out and start screaming to my roommate (Chad, who was settling in to watch movies in his room on the 1st floor of our house) that Whiskey's gone. I mean screaming, like you would have thought I dropped a knife on my foot or something.

After lifting up two couches (one uber heavy sofa bed), I mention to Chad that the likely places for him would be dark and warm. So Chad wanders around a bit and scours the potential areas by the wall heaters (furnace? radiators?) and lo' and behold, hiding under a cart where we keep a pile of board games is Whiskey!

So unless I was totally blonde (which I am, and can be at times) and forgot to put Whiskey away after a cuddle time, he scaled the walls of his cage and hopped out---I've been scanning him for potential injuries, which let me tell you only makes an already annoyed hedgie more mad. But he appears normal, although a little grumpier than usual.

Moral of the story: sometimes 6-8" walls aren't enough, especially if you've got a smaller hedgie. Now, the sides and back of Whiskey's cage (which happened to be the 2" squares) are blocked by more coroplast.

Another moral: read the cube boxes for square sides before purchase haha

[attachment=0:2thsxdnt]-3.jpg[/attachment:2thsxdnt]


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: 
I'm laughing but I feel your pain.  I can't believe how quickly the little rotters can move...I mean, I see Snarf running all the time but jeez...just today, I put him on the floor - middle of the livingroom - 3 feet from anywhere - I walked two steps towards the kitchen, turned my head just long enough to say "It's where it always is" to Jamie :roll: ...looked back and Snarf is gone! :shock: Like, I mean, gone gone...nowhere to be seen. Then I realized the little rotter was purposely trying to get away from me, so when I moved one way, he verrrry sneakily ran the other way.

I think Whiskey knew the whole time you were searching and was probably having a good laugh at your screaming. Rotter. :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Whiskey is adorable! Just sitting there like nothing happened. 
Glad you found him safe & sound!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

8" is nothing. :lol: 

I had a 6 week old baby scale 13". He had no wheel, just a hedgie bag and his dishes. He was a small little guy and I have no clue how he managed it. Until that incident I used to think 10" or 11" was good but I guess not.

Glad you found him safe and sound and without too much tearing the room apart. :lol:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah, I really thought that if any of them were going to attempt escaping they would have done it sooner. While I was looking for him, it certainly wasn't funny but now that he's been found safe and sound it really is lol


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, that's too funny! Paprika is always trying to climb the sides of her wire cage, but I think she's just lazier than other hedgehogs because she doesn't even get off the floor a half inch before she falls back down again.. she's not even that fat, she's just too unmotivated to keep hauling herself up once she starts ;P


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Yknow, I've never seen any of them attempt to climb anything. It just blows my mind the adventures they have when we are not looking haha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I had a 6 week old baby scale 13". He had no wheel, just a hedgie bag and his dishes. He was a small little guy and I have no clue how he managed it. Until that incident I used to think 10" or 11" was good but I guess not.


Another amazing story from Nancy! :lol:


----------

